# Нужна помощь в наборе репертуара.



## accordionn (15 Май 2011)

Друзья аккордионисты, подскажите что можно включить в свой репертуар, ( пьессы которые играю: карусель, тико тико, чардаш,аргентинское танго, пьессы Р.Бажилина и другое) техника есть, но вот хотелось бы что то из джаза поиграть или что то из "спокойной" музыки, и конечно техничное... или что то из французких мелодий...

оставляте названия пьесс, здесь Благодарю за помощь.


----------



## Albina (15 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте! Чардаш у вас Монти или Двилянский? Я играла Двилянского, очень красивое произведение, Жиро вальс"Под небом Парижа", Пиццигони вальс-мюзет"Свет и тени", Выставкин вальс "Зимушка", Юрий Дранга не помню точно как называется, но по-моему " вариации на тему рнп "Тонкая Рябина", Гальяно "Вальс Марго" - очень французское произведение. Шимчик "Парафраза на тему каприса ля минор Паганини", Довлаш "Концертино" - такая своеобразная музыка. Все красивое, еще что вспомню, напишу.


----------



## accordionn (15 Май 2011)

спасибо=)я монти играю. ..а вот очень под небом парижа хотелось бы ноты достать, так их нет ни где, а в вип разделе представление о париже...если вас не затруднит можете скинуть мне ноты, если есть...


----------



## Stepan-lagunov (31 Май 2011)

Могу отправить вам ноты "Под небом Парижа", только напишите свой e-mail!


----------



## DimaAkko (21 Окт 2012)

[email protected] сюда под небом парижа плизз!


----------



## Андрюха (21 Окт 2012)

Пришлите мне тоже пожалуйста[email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## _Scandalli_ (22 Окт 2012)

DimaAkko писал:


> [email protected] сюда под небом парижа плизз!


 Дима и Андрюха) На сайте уже есть 2 варианта "Под небом Парижа". Через поиск ищите!

accordionn писал:


> что то из джаза поиграть или что то из "спокойной" музыки, и конечно техничное... или что то из французких мелодий...


 Фрэнка Марокко играли? "Попробуем на десять" - классная штука. Дербенко - "По следам каравана". Французское - Ковтун "Представление о Париже", его же "Хорошее настроение". Удачи Вам!


----------



## Mindrock (2 Ноя 2012)

Лично я недавно наткнулся на исполнение Александра Склярова одного произведения: C.Thomain "Sweet Vals", ноты к которому нашел здесь же на форуме, за что крайне благодарен всем форумчанам. С удовольствием разучил. Вальсец очень хорошо играется на аккордеоне и прекрасно звучит. Благо, есть с кого (имеется в виду игра блистательного Склярова) брать пример  Рекомендую разучить. Не помешает уж точно.
Удачи!


----------



## Sti1 (21 Янв 2015)

*Mindrock*, А вы можете 
C.Thomain - Sweet Vals ещё раз сюда прислать? Ребят, может у кого то найдётся? Помогите пожалуйста с этими нотами


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2015)

*Sti1*, 
а не это ли случайно?

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/obmenrazdacha/topic-5952.html#post34499


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2015)

accordionn (15.05.2011, 13:18) писал:


> Друзья аккордионисты, подскажите что можно включить в свой репертуар? Хотелось бы поиграть что-то из "спокойной" музыки


 Раз уж "выкопали" тему, подумалось: а что если для аккордиона попробовать переложить вторую фортепианную сонату Фредерика Шопена? Третья часть там очень "спокойная".


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2015)

MAN (21.01.2015, 16:41) писал:


> Третья часть там очень "спокойная".


Уж куда как сПокойная 
Александр, Вам покоя не дают заработки похоронных оркестров? Хотите составить им конкуренцию


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2015)

Я, конечно, пошутил по своему обыкновению, однако, если усилием воли переступить через стереотип, сформированный бесконечным ритуальным применением "Траурного марша", то, согласитесь, музыка ведь классная и, как знать, может быть, будучи переложенной для аккордеона, она звучала бы очень даже интересно.


----------

